# Τα ’χω χαμένα, την πάτησα, το ’σκασε



## nickel (Jun 7, 2012)

Συχνά χρησιμοποιούμε τις αντωνυμίες *τον, τη(ν), το, τα* (τους λεγόμενους αδύνατους τύπους των τριτοπρόσωπων προσωπικών αντωνυμιών) σε στερεότυπες εκφράσεις χωρίς να αντικαθιστούν κάποιο ονοματικό στοιχείο. Κάποτε η αντωνυμία αντικαθιστούσε κάποιο όνομα στα συμφραζόμενα (π.χ. _τα ’χω χαμένα_ (_τα_ = τα μυαλά μου), αλλά σε πολλές εκφράσεις έχει χαθεί ακόμα και η ανάμνηση του παραλειπόμενου ονόματος. Έτσι σήμερα ο Νίκος Δήμου στο lifo.gr αναρωτιέται για τα θηλυκά που κρύβονται πίσω από διάφορα *τη(ν)* παρόμοιων εκφράσεων:

*Η άγνωστη θηλυκή ύπαρξη*

Ποια είναι αυτή η κυρία ή δεσποινίς, κοπέλα ή γριέντζω, που μπερδεύεται μέσα στα λόγια μας κάθε μέρα και μας ταλαιπωρεί;

[…]


Μεταξύ αυτών που έμαθα σε μεγάλη ηλικία είναι μερικές εκφράσεις που δεν υπήρχαν στα νιάτα μου. Όλες έχουν ένα κοινό στοιχείο: αναφέρονται σε μια απροσδιόριστη θηλυκή οντότητα που παίζει βασικό ρόλο στη φράση.

Παραδείγματα: Μου ΤΗΝ δίνει… ΤΗΝ κάνω... Του ΤΗΝ είπε… Μου ΤΗΝ πέφτει…

Ποια είναι αυτή που υποκρύπτεται πίσω από το ΤΗΝ; Ποια δίνει, ποια λέει, ποια κάνει, ποια πέφτει;

Η πιο εύκολη ερμηνεία είναι στο θέμα της άποψης. «Του ΤΗΝ λέω» προφανώς σημαίνει τη γνώμη μου. Όμως δεν είναι μόνο γνώμη, γιατί η έκφραση υπονοεί και φραστική επίθεση. «Του ΤΗΝ είπα» σημαίνει «τον έβρισα» ή έστω «τον μάλωσα». Άρα, το ΤΗΝ εδώ δεν αφορά μόνο γνώμη, αλλά επίκριση, κατάκριση.

Ως εδώ καλά. Αλλά όταν «ΤΗΝ κάνω», ποια κάνω; Η έκφραση σημαίνει φεύγω. Τι κάνω όταν φεύγω;

Και η φίλη που μου έγραψε ότι προχθές κάποιος σιχαμερός τύπος «της ΤΗΝ έπεσε» τι ακριβώς εννοούσε; Διότι αν έγραφε την παλιά έκφραση «μου κόλλησε», θα καταλάβαινα αμέσως. Η φράση είναι σαφής, σχεδόν χειροπιαστή — όπως όταν σου κολλάει ένας εφαψίας στο λεωφορείο. Αλλά της ΤΗΝ έπεσε; Ποια;

Και συμπληρώνει: «Μου τη δίνει όταν είναι θρασείς, ενώ καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν τους πάω!». Να το πάλι το άγνωστον θήλυ. «Της ΤΗ δίνει». Ποια;

Ποια είναι αυτή η κυρία ή δεσποινίς, κοπέλα ή γριέντζω, που μπερδεύεται μέσα στα λόγια μας κάθε μέρα και μας ταλαιπωρεί; Και γιατί είναι η γλώσσα τόσο σεξιστική; Δεν θα μπορούσαμε να λέμε: «ΤΟΝ κάνω», «του ΤΟΝ λέω». Με αρσενικό άρθρο οι φράσεις γίνονται σχεδόν άσεμνες. Σίγουρα είναι, στην περίπτωση: «του ΤΟΝ πέφτω».

Υπάρχουν και οι παλιότερες παραδοσιακές εκφράσεις. Ποια βάφει κανείς όταν λέει: «την έβαψα»; Και ποιαν πατάει στην έκφραση «την πάτησα»;

Η ζωή μας είναι γεμάτη από άγνωστες γυναίκες που τις παίρνουμε κάθε μέρα στο στόμα μας χωρίς να ξέρουμε ποιες είναι. Απ’ ό,τι ξέρω, το φαινόμενο αυτό δεν υπάρχει σε άλλες γλώσσες. Εδώ σας θέλω, σοβαροί μας γλωσσολόγοι (όχι, δεν εννοώ τον Μπαμπινιώτη), να μας λύσετε την απορία.

ΥΓ.: Εσείς περιμένατε, δέκα μέρες πριν από τις εκλογές, να γράψω πολιτικά και προεκλογικά. Ε, λοιπόν, σας ΤΗΝ έφερα!
http://www.lifo.gr/mag/columns/4970

Όπως επισήμαναν κάποιοι σχολιαστές, το φαινόμενο δεν περιορίζεται στη θηλυκή αντωνυμία. Προσθέτουν επίσης τις εκφράσεις:

μου την έσπασε
το ’κοψε λάσπη
τα είδα όλα
τα λέμε
τα βάζω με κάποιον
μετά τα γύρισε
τα θέλει
τα κοπάνησε (=τα έτσουξε) 
την κοπάνησε (=την έκανε)
τα πήρα στο κρανίο
τα φόρτωσε στον κόκορα (τα μαθήματα;)
τα ’χει τετρακόσια

Το φαινόμενο το αναφέρει ο Αχ. Τζάρτζανος στην §85 της _Νεοελληνικής Συντάξεως_. Επισημαίνει ότι «πολλές φορές μπορεί να εννοηθή απέξω το παραλειπόμενο όνομα, πολλές φορές όμως όχι». Από τα πολλά παραδείγματα από τη λογοτεχνία που παραθέτει προσθέτω εδώ μερικές ακόμα εκφράσεις:
απ’ το Θεό να το βρεις (το = το κακό που μου έκανες)
το ’βαλε στα πόδια
το σκάσαμε
καλά τα καταφέρνει
φτηνά τη γλίτωσε
την έπαθα χειρότερ’ απ’ όλους
του την έφτιαξαν

Να προσθέσω και τις εκφράσεις του Νίκου Δήμου εδώ και να δούμε ποιες άλλες έχετε να προσθέσετε:

μου τη δίνει
την κάνω
του την είπε
μου την πέφτει
την έβαψα
την πάτησα
σας την έφερα

Κάνω την αρχή:
τα έχουμε (με τη Μαίρη)
με ποιον τα ’χεις πάλι σήμερα; (και δεν πρόκειται για έρωτα εδώ)
τα τίναξε (τα πέταλα, προφανώς)
τα τίναξε όλα στον αέρα (ποια; όλα)
τι τα θες, τι τα γυρεύεις
μου τη σπάει


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2012)

τον ήπιαμε


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 7, 2012)

τη γάμησα
τη πούτσισα
τα βρόντηξα
την ανθίστηκα
τη/το μυρίστηκα


----------



## Elsa (Jun 7, 2012)

την κάτσαμε (τη βάρκα)
την πουτσίσαμε (με το συμπάθιο)

ωχ, την πάτησα, με πρόλαβε ο συνήθης ύποπτος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> απ’ το Θεό να το βρεις (το = το κακό που μου έκανες)


Μια απορία: αυτό δεν χρησιμοποιείται και για το «καλό»; (Το καλό που μου 'κανες... κ.λπ);

Να βάλω και τη ΦΠΑ (φράση προστιθέμενης αξίας) μου:

"του την έπαιξε" = (α) την μπουνιά, την πιστολιά (β) την κασκαρίκα = τον εξαπάτησε (γ) τεχνική ορολογία (κοινωνική ανθρωπολογία)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και ποιαν πατάει στην έκφραση «την πάτησα»;



Εγώ έχω συνδέσει την πεπονόφλουδα (ή μπανανόφλουδα).

Επίσης σε ένα γλωσσάρι τού Νίκου Τσιφόρου διάβασα "ψωνίζω την Αγγελικούλα" (υποθέτω ότι αντιστοιχεί στο "την ψωνίζω"=τρελλαίνομαι). Δεν μπόρεσα ωστόσο να συσχετίσω το συγκεκριμένο όνομα 

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο διάβασα "Την ανθίστηκα τη φτιάξη"

"τα έχει τετρακόσια" (δράμια), προφανώς η οκά (ο εγκέφαλος ζυγίζει τόσο περίπου)

Όσο για κάποιες από τις υπόλοιπες, δεν έψαξα, αλλά με λίγη ή περισσότερη φαντασία μπορούμε να προσάψουμε ποικίλες λέξεις... :):)


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

... 
κατά το «την ανθίστηκα»: την ψυλλιάστηκα (τη δουλειά), τη σακουλεύτηκα (τη φτιάξη)

την έκανε ταράτσα
την έκανε λαχείο
την πούλεψε, την έτζασε
 
τα φέρνει βόλτα
τα 'φερε τούμπα
το 'χασε, του λάλησε 
τα βρήκε μπαστούνια / σκούρα
τα είδε μαύρα / μαύρα-κόκκινα, τα είδε κωλυόμενα

μην τα ρωτάς
άσ' τα να πάνε > άστα να πάνε > ασταναπάν / άσ' τα βράσ' τα
χώνεψέ το (deal with it, suck it up)
λούσου τα
κλαύ' τα, Χαράλαμπε

κόφ' το, εντάξει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

Εγώ γιατί βλέπω ότι τα πιο πολλά απ' αυτά είναι ξεκάθαρα;

το 'χασε (_το μυαλό του_) - τα 'χασε (_τα λογικά του_)
μου την δίνει (_την σύγχυση_)
την έκανε ταράτσα (_την κοιλιά του_, πιθανώς)
μου την έσπασε (_την διάθεση_)
μου την χάλασε (_την μέρα_, _την διάθεση_)
τα λέμε (_τα λόγια_)
τα γυρνάω (_τα λόγια_)
τα θέλεις και τα λες; (_τα λόγια_) - τα θέλει ο κώλος του (_τα ξύλα, τα μπουνίδια, τα κλωτσίδια_)
τα κοπάνησε - τα έτσουξε (πιθανολογώ _τα πνευμόνια_)
το 'βαλε στα πόδια (μάλλον _το νέφτι_)
το σκάω (εδώ το θέμα είναι το ρήμα, στην έννοια "ξεφεύγω" που π.χ. το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καν. Πιθανολογώ, αρχικά, _το σχολείο_) - του την έσκασα (τον ξεγέλασα. Πιθανολογώ _την εντύπωση_ ή ίσως _του την έσκασα την ιστορία_ = σκάω παραμύθι)
φτηνά τη γλίτωσε (αρχικά ίσως _την ζωή του_ ή _την τιμωρία_ ή _την καταδίκη_)

Δυσκολεύομαι στο "την έκανε" που λογικά είναι πιο γενική φράση γιατί ξεκινάει πολλές επιμέρους (λούης, λαχείο, κτλ).

Σημειώνω ότι όλα τα παραπάνω είναι απλώς προτάσεις. Έτσι τα αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ.



Zazula said:


> τον ήπιαμε



Καλά, Ζαζ, αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές τι υποδηλώνει με το "τον".


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 8, 2012)

επειδή η οκά έχει ξεχαστεί...μπορεί να μετακυλίσει η φράση στο "τα 'χει 400 τα μάτια", κατά το "έχει και απ' τον κώλο μάτια",

υπάρχει και " την ήπιαμε" (την τρικυμία λ.χ. εκεί)

Η χρήσιμη πληροφορία είναι πως στην εποχή του Ν. Δήμου, δεν υπήρχαν τέτοιες την-φράσεις, 
άρα θα 'ναι της μεταπολίτευσεις, μάλλον ογδοντήλες.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2012)

Επειδή πνίγομαι κατά συρροήν δεν έχω προλάβει να σχολιάσω το εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον αυτό νήμα, ούτε εδώ, ούτε στο άρθρο του Δήμου (συν τοις άλλοις επειδή εκεί πρέπει πια να γίνεις και μέλος για να αχολιάσεις).

Όμως η πληροφορία του Δήμου ότι τέτοιες εκφράσεις δεν υπήρχαν στην εποχή του δεν είναι χρήσιμη αλλά λαθεμένη. 

Αφενός τις έχει ο Τζάρτζανος στο συντακτικό του όπως λέει πιο πάνω το σχόλιο του nickel. Αφετέρου, αν σκεφτούμε θα βρούμε κι εμείς παραδείγματα προπολεμικών χρήσεων, π.χ. "την πούλεψε κι ο Δεμερτζής" (σε τραγούδι του Μάρκου, 1936) ή "και την πουλεύεις πονηρά στη Βούλα τη Ραφήνα" (Καπνουλού, Μπαγιαντέρας).

Η χρήσιμη πληροφορία είναι πως στη δεκ. του 1950 τέτοιες φράσεις δεν ήταν και τόσο διαδεδομένες όσο σήμερα, τουλάχιστον στους αστικούς κύκλους όπου ζούσε ο Ν. Δήμου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά, Ζαζ, αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές τι υποδηλώνει με το "τον".


Τον φραπέ; :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

Μάλλον.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Τον φραπέ; :)



τον ήπιαμε τον διασυρμό

την ήπιαμε την ήττα

μήπως βγήκαν όλα αυτά από το "πίνω το πικρό ποτήρι";

με θηλυκό πάντως είναι πιο ωραίες και έντονες


----------



## Irini (Jun 8, 2012)

την έκατσα/την έκατσες 
την είδε (κάπως)/(Χ)


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Έχετε ήδη πλουτίσει απίστευτα τη συλλογή. Ενδιαφέρουσες είναι και οι προσπάθειες να ανιχνευτεί το όνομα που αντικαθιστά η αντωνυμία (αλλά όχι πάντα εύστοχες). Για τον Τζάρτζανο, ξέχασα να πω ότι η _Νεοελληνική Σύνταξις_ (έχω τη δεύτερη έκδοση, του 1946) πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1928. Ορίστε τι λέει η σχετική παράγραφος:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Τρία νήματα τουλάχιστον για την εξέλιξη της ορθογραφίας από τότε: έννοιωθα (διπλό ν), να στρήψω, έφτειασα...

Και μια εξέλιξη: οι Πολίτες τον έχουν (τον παρά) δεν λέγεται πια, νομίζω. Σήμερα πια, _*τον φυσάμε*_.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2012)

τα πήρα στο κρανίο (έκφρ.) > ταπηροκρανίαση (ουσ., θηλ.)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 8, 2012)

τα φέραμ' από 'δώ, τα φέραμ' από 'κεί


Πέντε πάνω, πέντε κάτω, στο φινάλε θα τη βρούμε


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2012)

"Αφού σου λέω δεν τη βρίσκω με την ντίσκο"


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2012)

*τα χρειάστηκα* = τρόμαξα, φοβήθηκα, τα είδα όλα.

Κυκλοφορεί ιοειδώς όλη μέρα: 

Πότε *τα χρειάστηκε* για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του ο Τσακ Νόρις; 
Όταν απείλησε να σηκωθεί ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος.​


----------



## Themis (Jun 8, 2012)

τα κάνω ρόιδο
τα κάνω σκατά
την κάναμε από κούπες
(Πολλή απαισιοδοξία κυκλοφορεί. Ένας Προκόπερμαν μάς σώζει.)
Υ.Γ. Έξοχο το ιοειδές, Εαρίωνα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 8, 2012)

τα κάνω μαντάρα
τα κάνω θάλασσα
τα κάνω γης Μαδιάμ

*τα μάζεψα* (= απέσυρα, ακύρωσα τα λεγόμενά μου)

σου / του / της / τους *τη φόρεσα*


*ιοειδώς*, Θέμη, και *ιοτρόπως*. Βάζω και το σχετικό λεξιλίνκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να διαχωρίζουμε (για συζήτηση) κάπως τις αδιαφανείς φράσεις από εκείνες όπου είναι λίγο πολύ εύλογο το νοούμενο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Για το «την έπαθα» νομίζω είναι προφανές: τη ζημιά (την κασκαρίκα, τη λαχτάρα).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Earion said:


> τα πήρα στο κρανίο (έκφρ.) > ταπηροκρανίαση (ουσ., θηλ.)


Βάζω και το σχετικό λεξιλίνκι: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5364-have-a-cow&p=54649&viewfull=1#post54649.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να διαχωρίζουμε (για συζήτηση) κάπως τις αδιαφανείς φράσεις από εκείνες όπου είναι λίγο πολύ εύλογο το νοούμενο;



Σκεφτόμουν να φτιάξω ένα συγκεντρωτικό κάποια στιγμή, αλλά φοβάμαι την γκρίζα περιοχή. Θα δούμε. Στη διάρκεια κάποιου Euro, ίσως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Το ρουφήξαμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

Γάμησέ τα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2012)

*Δεν την παλεύω άλλο* (την κατάσταση, υποθέτω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αφενός τις έχει ο Τζάρτζανος στο συντακτικό του όπως λέει πιο πάνω το σχόλιο του nickel. Αφετέρου, αν σκεφτούμε θα βρούμε κι εμείς παραδείγματα προπολεμικών χρήσεων, π.χ. "την πούλεψε κι ο Δεμερτζής" (σε τραγούδι του Μάρκου, 1936) ή "και την πουλεύεις πονηρά στη Βούλα τη Ραφήνα" (Καπνουλού, Μπαγιαντέρας).



Δεν την πουλεύουμε με τίποτε... (άλλη σημασία: δεν την γλιτώνουμε με τίποτε)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι όλες οι φράσεις που εννοούν θαλάσσωμα έχουν ως υπονοούμενο όνομα το "όλα" ή "πάντα". Π.χ.:

_Τα 'κανα όλα θάλασσα/σκατά/ρόιδο/πουτάνα._

Αυτό το "όλα" περιλαμβάνει όχι μόνο ουδέτερα αλλά και αρσενικά και θηλυκά. Ας πούμε:

_Τα πήγα χάλια στις εξετάσεις = πήγα χάλια σε όλα = στα μαθηματικά, στην έκθεση, στην βιολογία, στο δίκαιο, κτλ.
Μια μέρα έλειψε η γυναίκα μου και τα 'κανα όλα θάλασσα. Το μαγείρεμα, το σιδέρωμα, την καθαριότητα, κτλ._

Γενικά, το ουδέτερο άρθρο μάλλον υποκαθιστά την αόριστη έννοια "πράγμα".

Η φράση "τα χρειάστηκα", κατά την γνώμη μου υπονοεί κάτι που δίνει ασφάλεια ή ηρεμία: τα όπλα/άρματα; Τα ηρεμιστικά; τα πόδια για να τρέξω; Τα κότσια για να μείνω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Τους το σβούριξε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Τελικά, τη σκαπουλάραμε. Και βγήκαμε και παραπονούμενοι στην αναφορά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2012)

Πάντως τείνω να πιστέψω ότι η θηλυκή αντωνυμία πλέον έχει σημασία πασπαρτού, που απέκτησε εξαιτίας της απουσίας των ονομάτων σε παλιότερες εκφράσεις. Έτσι, η Χ φράση που λέγεται συχνά, π.χ. "την είπες", πασπαρτουποίησε (χικ!) την αντωνυμία, απουσία του ονόματος. Έτσι π.χ. μπορούμε να δούμε:

_Την γλυτώσαμε. Φόρτωσαν σε άλλον την αγγαρεία_ // η αγγαρεία είναι το όνομα που λείπει ή ίσως η ανάθεση.
_Την γλυτώσαμε. Δεν θα φάμε ξύλ_ο // εδώ το όνομα που λείπει είναι το _ξύλο_, όπου όμως αν η σύνταξη το περιείχε, θα ήταν "το γλυτώσαμε το ξύλο". Εδώ το "την" παίζει ρόλο αόριστου γένους.

Πιστεύει κανείς πώς στέκει σαν λογική;


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2012)

Πάντως πρέπει να γίνει διάκριση ανάμεσα σε φράσεις όπου η αντωνυμία (συνήθως θηλυκή) δεν μεταβάλλει το νόημα του ρήματος και σε φράσεις όπου η προσθήκη της αντωνυμίας αλλάζει και το νόημα. Τα παραδείγματα του Τζάρτζανου ανήκουν τα περισσότερα στην πρώτη κατηγορία. Οι σύγχρονες φράσεις στη δεύτερη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

*Την έχω καταβρεί* με τις ενδιαφέρουσες διαστάσεις του θέματος.

Ελπίζω να μην έχω μόνο επαναλήψεις, αλλά δεν πειράζει κι αν έχω, θα φύγουν τα διπλά στο τελικό ξεκαθάρισμα:
*θα τις φας* (τις ξυλιές, υποθέτω). Αλλά είναι το πρώτο «τις» που βρίσκω, νομίζω.
*μου την είπε
μου τη σπάει
του την άναψα 
πώς την έχεις δει;* (την περίπτωση, την κατάσταση)
*την κάτσαμε* (τη βάρκα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 9, 2012)

Εγώ θα κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό:

Θα τα ακούσουμε (τα λόγια) - Θα την ακούσουμε
Θα το δούμε (αυτό)- Θα την δούμε
Θα το παίξω Χ - θα τα παιξω
Τα έκανε πάνω του - την έκανε
Θα τα πιούμε - θα την πιούμε
Θα τα φάμε (στη μάπα) - θα την φάμε
Θα τον πάω (γαμιώντας) - την πάω την τύπισσα
Θα τα σπάσω όλα - θα την σπάσω στον γείτονα


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2012)

Στην _Comprehensive Grammar_ (Holton, Mackridge, Philippaki-Warburton, έκδοση του 1999) βρήκα τα παρακάτω:

ΙΙΙ. 2.8.1.1.1. (i)
The weak pronoun is used in various forms in colloquial idiomatic phrases where there is no explicit referent. This kind of construction is highly productive, and new expressions are constantly being coined, especially by younger speakers. Here are a few examples out of very many such expressions:

την κοπανάω. ‘I make off’
το παίρνω απόφαση ‘accept the inevitable’
τα βγάζω πέρα ‘I get by’ (esp. financially)
τη βγάζω [με] ‘I get by [with]’ (i.e. I survive)
τη βρίσκω [με] ‘I get a kick [out of]’
[μου] τη σπάει ‘S/he gets on [my] nerves’


Περισσότερα παραδείγματα από προηγούμενη σελίδα (μην παρασυρθείτε από τις κυριολεκτικές μεταφράσεις):

III. 1.1.1.6.
The use of the object clitic pronouns is very frequent and it often gives rise to idiomatic expressions consisting only of the verb and the clitic:
(3) a. Τα ’μαθες; ‘Have you heard (the news)?’ 
b. Ναι, τα ξέρω. ‘Yes, I know (the news)’
c. Τα ’χασα. Ί lost (my mind), I got confused’
d. Εμείς τα βρίσκουμε. ‘We find them [= we get on]’
e. Εμείς τη βρίσκουμε. ‘We find it [= we have a good time together]’
f. Τα λέμε πάλι. ‘We will talk again’
g. Τα φτιάξανε. ‘They fixed them [= they started a relationship]’
h. Τα χαλάσανε. ‘They spoilt them [= they fell out, they split up]’
i. Τα ’κανες θάλασσα. ‘You made them a sea [you made a mess of things]’
j. Του την πέσαμε. ‘To him we threw it down [= we made him a proposition]’


----------



## voulagx (Jun 11, 2012)

Ποια ειναι αυτα που "τα 'θελε ο κωλος του";


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2012)

voulagx said:


> Ποια ειναι αυτα που "τα 'θελε ο κωλος του";



Κρίνοντας από την ηλικία της φράσης, μάλλον τα χαστούκια.


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2012)

..και τι είναι αυτό που το "φυσάει και δεν κρυώνει" ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Γεια σου, Gene, καλωσήρθες. (Διόρθωσε λίγο το μέρος σου: Machu Picchu είναι.)

Σύμφωνα και με τον Σαραντάκο, η εικόνα είναι από κάποιον «που ζεματίστηκε καταπίνοντας καυτή σούπα».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Αν κρίνουμε από τη φράση «κάηκε στο χυλό, φυσάει και το γιαούρτι», πιθανότατα το(ν) χυλό φυσάει — με το ουδέτερο άρθρο να είναι πιθανότατα αποτέλεσμα επίδρασης από το γιαούρτι.


----------



## sarant (Jun 12, 2012)

Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, νομίζω ότι σε πολλές τέτοιες φράσεις έχει χαθεί η αντιστοίχιση της αντωνυμίας -πολλά μπορεί κανείς να πει, αλλά είναι σκέτες μαντεψιές. Π.χ. τα βρήκαμε -ποια; μου τη δίνει -ποια μου δίνει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2012)

sarant said:


> Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, νομίζω ότι σε πολλές τέτοιες φράσεις έχει χαθεί η αντιστοίχιση της αντωνυμίας -πολλά μπορεί κανείς να πει, αλλά είναι σκέτες μαντεψιές. Π.χ. τα βρήκαμε -ποια; μου τη δίνει -ποια μου δίνει;



Μπορεί και να μην υπήρξαν ποτέ. Π.χ. συναντάμε και "μου δίνει στα νεύρα". Αυτή η αντωνυμία μπορεί να παίζει και ρόλο συντακτικού εξορθολογισμού (ή όπως θέλετε να το πείτε).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2012)

Από το slang.gr: *σχήμα γνωστού αγνώστου*.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 30, 2012)

sarant said:


> Χωρίς να αναφέρομαι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, νομίζω ότι σε πολλές τέτοιες φράσεις έχει χαθεί η αντιστοίχιση της αντωνυμίας -πολλά μπορεί κανείς να πει, αλλά είναι σκέτες μαντεψιές. Π.χ. τα βρήκαμε -ποια; μου τη δίνει -ποια μου δίνει;



Έχω συχνά ακούσει την έκφραση "τα βρήκαμε τα λεφτά", η οποία όμως έχει αρνητική χροιά. Πιθανολογώ μια αντίστοιχη μη ειρωνική εκδοχή της, χωρίς τα "λεφτά".


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

#46: Το λήμμα στο slang.gr είναι διδακτορικό ολόκληρο. Θέλει ώρα για ξεκαθάρισμα. Βρήκα πολύ εύστοχο τον όρο «σχήμα γνωστού αγνώστου».


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2012)

Εξαιρετικό το λήμμα στο slang.gr, βγαίνει βιβλίο από αυτό!


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Έχω συχνά ακούσει την έκφραση "τα βρήκαμε τα λεφτά", η οποία όμως έχει αρνητική χροιά. Πιθανολογώ μια αντίστοιχη μη ειρωνική εκδοχή της, χωρίς τα "λεφτά".



Ναι, αλλά εδώ δεν είναι μόνο "τα βρήκαμε" είναι και "θα τα βρούμε". 
Όσο για τη δική σου έκφραση, νομίζω ότι είναι "τα βρήκαμε τα λεφτά μας", όχι; Εγώ πιο συχνά την έχω ακούσει "τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας" ή "τώρα, τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας", περίπου συνώνυμη με το "βράσε ρύζι". 

Αλλά και το "τα βρήκαμε.." υπάρχει -και μάλιστα και σε ποίημα του Σκαρίμπα, σε φτιαχτό υπερσυντέλικο (εβεβρήκειν)


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2014)

Χαίρετε! Αναρωτιέμαι, σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται η αντωνυμία στη φράση «μας την έχουν στημένη στη γωνία»;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Την ενέδρα θα έλεγα (χωρίς τεκμηρίωση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2014)

Στο Χρηστικό, *του την έχω στήσει/στημένη*: καραδοκώ για να βλάψω κάποιον (στο λ. στήνω), στη συζήτηση που αρχίζει (μέσα στο λήμμα) από τη φρ. *στήνω ενέδρα* και άλλες παρόμοιες.


----------



## cougr (Dec 30, 2014)

Of course! Σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!!


----------

